# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Τρύπιος πρόβολος νεοσσού gouldian

## mitsos143

Kαλησπερα σε όλους. παιδια εχω προβλημα! Πριν 1 ωρα πηγα να δω το 1 gouldian που εχω στη φωλιά και ειδα οτι ειχε τρύπιο τον 1 προβολο και ειχε χυθεί ολη η τροφη του. λογικα το αρσενικο μου την εκανε γιατι το θηλυκό το προσεχει! Τι μπορω να κανω για να μην χασω το πουλι???? το πουλι ζηταει τροφή συνεχεια...

----------


## mitsos143

Ξεχασα να πω οτι το πουλι ειναι 12 ημερων. το αρσενικο το χώρισα

----------


## jk21

Μηπως ταισες με κρεμα και εσυ;  

Εχεις καποια αντιβιωση σπιτι για πουλια; αν ναι δινεις αμεσα .Το κατα ποσο μπορει τοσο μικρο να χειρουργηθει το πουλακι για να κλεισει ο προλοβος δεν ξερω .Σε παπαγαλους γινεται νομιζω

----------


## mitsos143

Οχι Δημητρη δεν το εχω ταισει το πουλι εγω ο πατερας το χτυπησε μαλλον γιατι το κυνηγαγε το θηλυκο.. Τι αντιβοιωση?? εχω μια aviomycine και bactrimel?? κανει καποια?? τι δοσολογια??

----------


## stefos

Συγνώμη αλλά άμα χύνεται η τροφή ,η αντιβιωση τι μπορεί να κάνει αφού θα μένει αταιστο.

----------


## mitsos143

H θηλυκια  το ειχε ταισει το απογευμα αλλα η τροφη ειχε χυθει. Το ειδα πολυ αδυναμο και ζηταγε συνεχεια φαγητο. Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο για το τρυπημα αλλα τις προηγουμενες μερες που το εβλεπα ειχε αερα στον  προβολο του μαζι με τροφη

----------


## jk21

Η αντιβιωση χρειαζεται για να αντιμετωπιστει πιθανοτατη λοιμωξη πριν ή μετα το τρυπημα .Yπαρχει περιπτωση ετσι οπως το ακουω ,να υπηρχε μικροβιακη λοιμωξη στον προλοβο (ή μυκητιασιακη ) που να οδηγησε στο σκασιμο ,λογω των αεριων απο τις ζυμωσεις στην περιοχη 

ανεφερα οτι κανονικα θελει χειρουργειο αλλα σε μικρα πουλια ειναι αδυνατο μαλλον .Στις περιπτωσεις αντιστοιχου προβληματος στους αεροφορους σακκους ,εκει αν η τρυπα δεν ειναι μεγαλη ,επουλωνεται σταδιακα με παραλληλη χρηση αντιβιωσης .Το πουλακι βεβαια δυσκολα θα τα καταφερει

δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση ο αρσενικος

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω δοσολογια για bactrimel στην ποτιστρα αλλα με αυτο το διαλλυμα θα πρεπει να αφρατευεις και την αυγοτροφη που ταιζουν

----------


## mitsos143

Δυστυχώς το πουλακι δεν τα κατάφερε. σημερα το πρωι το βρήκα νεκρο. ακομη κατι που δεν είπα χθες γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν έπαιζε ρολο στο προβλημα ειναι οτι το πουλι ειχε και στραβα το 1 ποδι(splaed legs). Εαν ειναι μυκητιαση ή λοιμοξη για ποιο λογο λετε να παρουσιαστηκε???

----------


## jk21

αν το προβλημα ηταν εντονο και ορατο στους γονεις και το επηρεαζε ισως στην αναζητηση τροφης σε σχεση με τα αλλα αδερφια του , δεν αποκλειω κινηση γενετικης εκαθαρισης απο καποιο γονιο .Ειναι συνιθισμενο στη φυση και σε πουλια που δεν εχουν πολλες γενιες μακρια απο αυτη και τα gouldian εχουν δυστυχως και πληθυσμους που ακομα και σημερα αιχμαλωτιζονται ζωντας ελευθεροι στη φυση της αυστραλιας .Δεν ειναι καναρινια  ....

----------

